# Drivers Matter -Rideshare Strike April 4th 2015



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

Via Twitter

https://twitter.com/RideshareStrike

OVER 600 UBER DRIVERS IN LOS ANGELES ARE READY TO DO THIS! APRIL 4TH!! UBER OFF!! THE MORE CITIES THE BIGGER THE IMPACT!! TELL EVERY DRIVER!


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

unity, unity, unity!


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Not gonna happen.. will not effect the anything. 

I took a ride in an uber the other day struck up a conversation with the driver and asked if knew how Ubers insurance worked... he said.. "they have insurance?"


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

A strike will only create a surge, and non striking drivers and uber will benefit.


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

JJcriggins said:


> Via Twitter
> 
> https://twitter.com/RideshareStrike
> 
> OVER 600 UBER DRIVERS IN LOS ANGELES ARE READY TO DO THIS! APRIL 4TH!! UBER OFF!! THE MORE CITIES THE BIGGER THE IMPACT!! TELL EVERY DRIVER!


Unify to make it work!


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Well I guess on the positive that might drum up some business for lyft.


----------



## Rubyson&sme (Dec 1, 2014)

JJcriggins said:


> Via Twitter
> 
> https://twitter.com/RideshareStrike
> 
> OVER 600 UBER DRIVERS IN LOS ANGELES ARE READY TO DO THIS! APRIL 4TH!! UBER OFF!! THE MORE CITIES THE BIGGER THE IMPACT!! TELL EVERY DRIVER!


*
DRIVERS!! We don't need no stinking Driver's input in ARIZONA!* Apparently the Arizona state legislature's Insurance committee doesn't feel it needs input from drivers in Arizona. Only from "stakeholders" and "placeholders" like Uber/Lyft, Taxi co. reps. (Total Transit) and Insurance cos. In a Washington Times post there's no mention of drivers or driver's organization participating in discussions. How very odd?

[[Rep. Karen Fann, R-Prescott, is leading the talks and says most issues are close to being resolved, including the sticking point of how the new companies are insured." 
The insurance committee Fann chairs approved *House Bill 2135* on a 6-1 vote on her assurance that the panel will hear full details when a final proposal is nailed down.
Representatives from the three major players told the committee they are hopeful a final deal can be reached.
"All we ask is that all companies and drivers are treated equally, and that the public is properly protected with adequate insurance," said Michael Pinckard, president of Glendale-based taxi operator Total Transit. "These are truly the only issues yet to be resolved."]]
Read more: http://www.washingtontimes.com/news...te-arizona-ridesharing-law-pro/#ixzz3SDX1VVHG 
Follow us: @washtimes on Twitter
or http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2015/feb/18/negotiations-to-update-arizona-ridesharing-law-pro/

Apparently drivers in Tucson don't get to be a "Placeholder" in these discussions either? http://www.kvoa.com/story/28134883/negotiations-to-update-arizona-ridesharing-law-progressing

This legislation will decide how your Independent Contractor business will be regulated, but I guess you don't have a* "Stake or a "Place at the table?"* I guess you don't really matter at all do you? Oh, unless of course you get involved some how.....I guess you could offer an opinion on this you, if wanted to email the Arizona Reps. email address at; [email protected] _Its up to you isn't it?_ 

I bet this won't even get posted on here will it?


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

I have been trying to get unity for representation of drivers and nobody cares. Thank you for seeing the need. Nobody is at that table?


----------



## Rubyson&sme (Dec 1, 2014)

Rich Brunelle said:


> I have been trying to get unity for representation of drivers and nobody cares. Thank you for seeing the need. Nobody is at that table?


Thank you Rich, I will join you soon in support of that site, 2 projects at home today, one I can't put off (the fridge is out). But I would like to pass this message on to all on this site (nationally) and the Drivers_Matter site but it only seems to be twitter related. I'm not super good at this internetty/twitty stuff.

If you can pass my post on to them at the Drivers_Matter site it would help us all and I would appreciate it a lot, too. I can't say nothin in no 140 characters or less yet. Thanks again!! Rube stops to eat and chat....back to the fridge, where does this 3 prongs plug thingy go? Oh! right [email protected]!#%[email protected]%#@^$&&*&**...OW!!!


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

Rubyson&sme said:


> Thank you Rich, I will join you soon in support of that site, 2 projects at home today, one I can't put off (the fridge is out). But I would like to pass this message on to all on this site (nationally) and the Drivers_Matter site but it only seems to be twitter related. I'm not super good at this internetty/twitty stuff.
> 
> If you can pass my post on to them at the Drivers_Matter site it would help us all and I would appreciate it a lot, too. I can't say nothin in no 140 characters or less yet. Thanks again!! Rube stops to eat and chat....back to the fridge, where does this 3 prongs plug thingy go? Oh! right [email protected]!#%[email protected]%#@^$&&*&**...OW!!!


Good luck with the fridge fixing, will find a way to pass the info.


----------



## headtheball (Jan 26, 2015)

Shitting, shit on it!!!!! Why not on a Monday when that shit matters? How many drivers we got in LA? Is 600 even gonna be noticed? 

Is Lyft excluded? what about the pros? Black, suv, lux? do they get a pass? 

The *** I'm gonna do all Saturday now? And why the whole day?


----------



## runrunGO (Apr 2, 2015)

Guess now I have to goto church if we're all striking...see the Easter Bunny in the flesh


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

headtheball said:


> Shitting, shit on it!!!!! Why not on a Monday when that shit matters? How many drivers we got in LA? Is 600 even gonna be noticed?
> 
> Is Lyft excluded? what about the pros? Black, suv, lux? do they get a pass?
> 
> The *** I'm gonna do all Saturday now? And why the whole day?


Over 20,000 active drivers in LA.

Sorry 600 cars is nothing.

Not trying to be pessimistic. Just the facts.

Seriously, strike on Easter sunday? It will have no impact. Has to be prime time like Monday from 4am - 10 am. One hour is going to do nothing.

Until that 600 turns into 10,000 your efforts are futile.

Maybe someone should make a movie or sell candy tip jars. This statement is called sarcasm


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

You could probably get 10,000 drivers if you started recruiting in Glendale. That's the highest concentration of drivers. The armo's got this sucker locked up.

Also, best time to drive is when soccer is on TV. All the drivers don't drive. What we need is to have a day of 24/7 soccer games then Uber will feel the wrath.

The drivers demographic, soccer is their sport. Have A Latin america country play some European country and surge will be non-stop.


----------



## Rubyson&sme (Dec 1, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> You could probably get 10,000 drivers if you started recruiting in Glendale. That's the highest concentration of drivers. The army's got this sucker locked up.
> 
> Also, best time to drive is when soccer is on TV. All the drivers don't drive. What we need is to have a day of 24/7 soccer games then Uber will feel the wrath.


So what your saying is we should Soccer it to them! Sorry, us geezers still remember Laugh-In.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Rubyson&sme said:


> So what your saying is we should Soccer it to them! Sorry, us geezers still remember Laugh-In.


POST # 15 / Rubyson&sme : Peaceable
Bison wishes
Happy Easter to All in Uberlyftastan, AZ.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

I have the nothing against the strike idea, if I really thought everyone would go along. What drivers should do if is arrange it to where only certain amount go out there on a particular day/evening, to where it might create a surge. Then alternate. I know! I know! Just another pipe dream.

Heck if us drivers are going to share the wealth, that would be the way to do it.


----------



## headtheball (Jan 26, 2015)

Ah, so I sat out Saturday at the beach. Nice day for it and the water was 66 degrees which means you can swim without a wet suit. 

Watched the rider app all day. Pretty much surge free and I could not see any impact at all of said strike. Looked like a low demand day to begin with. 

Tried to make up for Saturday by working all day Sunday. Plus was flooded and only got 3 pings and one cancelled.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 15 / Rubyson&sme : Peaceable
> Bison wishes
> Happy Easter to All in Uberlyftastan, AZ.


Happy Easter Casual!!!!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> Happy Easter Casual!!!!


POST # 19 /DrJeecheroo: Backatcha'
Bison and The
Prince of Peace wish You a Conflict-Free
Easter Monday, as well.


----------



## loft205 (Mar 8, 2015)

In my case, been striking for two weeks now.. screw em


----------

